# Hoyt Vectrix XL TUNING



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

If your not already start with your nock at an even 90 deg.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

tysonmilam said:


> I just bought a Hoyt Vectrix XL and a Muzzy Zero Effect arrow rest. Can't Get the arrow rest to adjust to perfect center shot on paper. Bow is set @ 70# with 30" draw. I can get the left to right perfect but am tearing massive up down holes. At my wits end with this rest. Love the concept but stuck. Any help would be appreciated.


that is an excellent rest but have you checked to see if your getting vane clearence and or your cam timing


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Make sure your cams are timed. Then, set your center shot about 13/16". Next, set the rest height so it's even, or slightly above the berger hole. Load an arrow and draw the bow and make sure that the set screw just touches the stop plate at full draw. If not, twist, or untwist the turnbuckle screw until it just hits. That should get you pretty close. When you start paper tuning, play with the turnbuckle to help fine tune. If that doesn't work, you might want to switch to blazer vanes, or something a little shorter in the fletch dept. I hope this helps. These rests work great once they are tuned properly.


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*what Arrows are you using with this bow*

I have a hoyt vectrix also and tune lots if you are on a lighter shaft or border line you may be having spine issues also so check the specs on your arrows and maybe try a stiffer spined arrow the hoyt vectrixes love a heavier arrow 
and are real tuff to tune with certain arrows!! 
Good luck and happy shooting 
keep em in the xring:darkbeer:


----------



## tysonmilam (Apr 3, 2006)

I am using Cabelas stalker extreme 55/70 with 2" blazer vanes. The nock is at 90 degress with the shaft just covering the berger hole. I don't know anything about checking the timing of the cams. And no pro shops around for 3 hours. Cabelas is the closest but I feel they just slap them together and ship em out.


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

*timing*

I bet it is your timing being off. Javi has a very indepth thread on timing and synchronizing your cams. You can read that and go through it for the best results, but a quick and dirty way to do this is to come to full draw and see if both the top and bottom bus cables are bottoming out against the flat spot in their respective grooves, at the same time. if not, you have to make it that way. You'll need a bow press. If you dont have one, you can build one. There is a thread in this forum on how to build a bow press. Pretty easy and sounds like you need one as far away from one as you are.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

If you finish filling out your profile (where your from) there might be someone local willing to give you a hand.

It is more than likely a timing or clearance issue.

Mitch,


----------



## anomer (Jan 2, 2008)

*Vectrix xl draw stop*

I just bought a vectrix xl.

Paper tuned with the center of the arrow 3/4" from the riser and 90° to the bow string. The rest was just about level with the berger button hole. This is a 70#, 29 inch bow. No problems paper tuning this bow. 

I screwed the draw stop into the 75% letoff position on the lower cam. It looks as if the the end of the draw stop peg might rub against the bus cable. The cam is within the tuning marks. Has anyone seen a problem like this? I am not using the draw stop peg right now as I don't want to take a chance on damaging the bus cable. I would like to install it to have a more solid wall.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

anomer said:


> I just bought a vectrix xl.
> 
> Paper tuned with the center of the arrow 3/4" from the riser and 90° to the bow string. The rest was just about level with the berger button hole. This is a 70#, 29 inch bow. No problems paper tuning this bow.
> 
> ...


I also have a vextrix xl. my draw stop at the 75% setting hits the cable square on. Maybe you have some limb twisting going on at full draw. make sure the bus and control cables are threaded through the cable block correctly. Otherwise, undue sideways pressure might be happenning at full draw. Have you put the bow in a press? might you have crosses the cables? What kind of press have you used? You dont want to use your standard Apple type press because I understand this could bend the riser. But you are getting good tuning results so that is not likely. In the end you might swap around the limbs to see if that helps.


----------



## bass.n (Jan 3, 2007)

drooster said:


> I bet it is your timing being off. *Javi has a very indepth thread on timing and synchronizing your cams*. You can read that and go through it for the best results, but a quick and dirty way to do this is to come to full draw and see if both the top and bottom bus cables are bottoming out against the flat spot in their respective grooves, at the same time. if not, you have to make it that way. You'll need a bow press. If you dont have one, you can build one. There is a thread in this forum on how to build a bow press. Pretty easy and sounds like you need one as far away from one as you are.


*Could someone show me where this thread is? (Javi timing, Hoyt Vectrix XL)*
thanks


----------



## bass.n (Jan 3, 2007)

oops, found it.!


----------

